# USRSLD's HT Equipment



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

*Display:*
Plasma TV: Samsung PN58A650

*Sources:*
Blu-Ray: Samsung BD-P2500
Cable Box: Sci Atlanta 8300HD

*Audio:*
Receiver: Denon AVR-888

*Speakers:*
Front: Atlantic Technology FS-5000
Sub: Atlantic Technology 10csb
Main Surrounds: Atlantic Technology 254 SR
7.1 Surrounds: Atlantic Technology 4.5 SR

*Extras:*
Cables: Monoprice
Remote: Harmony 620
Lighting: Lutron Maestro IR
RF IR Blaster: Next Generation


----------

